# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Squat shoes

## Little Girl

What do you guys squat with?? Somebody told me that the shoe below is very good.. what do you think?? I usually squat with construction boots but I noticed that they push me forward...

Thanks!
LG

----------


## Little Girl

...

----------


## David B.

Is that heel made of plywood???

I like Otomix low-tops for squatting. Anything with a cushioned sole makes me feel unstable. I don't even like squatting on a rubber mat.

--dnb

----------


## Little Girl

I was considering the Otomix too... I saw a video of my last comp and I realised that I was really push forward.. Is the Otomix completly flat or there is an arch in it??

LG

----------


## powerlifterjay

I power squat in Chuck Taylor's. Westside pics if you dont know what they are. They work good cause they have a good sole that wont slip (good for wide) and there flat. I dont like to pitched forward at all. For bodybuilding i squat in my Nike Shocks. I am in closer on stance and i dont go over 500 usually anyway so weight isnt a problem. Note: i had trouble squatting anything over 600 in the shocks or any Air's for the bounceing back in forth!!

Those shoes you got a pic of look nive , probably work fine. But i dont think you need to be fancy and spend alot to get a good squat shoe. Adidas tennis shoes with hard sole work great too. Ex: Ed Coan.

----------


## xxxl83

I agree with PLJ the Chuck Taylors are the way to go.

xxxl83

----------


## DEADLIFT FREAK

Squat in Chucks.


A heal is not the way to go. Flat is better.

----------


## GRIMM

If you look at the picture you put uup you will see that those also have a heel on them. They would probably be the expensive equivalent of your construction boots.

Squat in Chucks. They are the best if you do not want any forward lean or heal because they have none. Wrestling shoes are another option.

----------


## Little Girl

> _Originally posted by GRIMM_ 
> *If you look at the picture you put uup you will see that those also have a heel on them. They would probably be the expensive equivalent of your construction boots.
> *


That us exactly what I thought. I am from Canada it it'S hard for me to buy over the border cause the customs are tough on us poor little Canadians! I will probably go for the Otomix. 

Thanks!
LG

----------


## valerie

LG Please post back how the O shoes work out. I too have been looking, flatter is better-valerie

----------


## xxxl83

You can't beat the chuck taylors. Cheap and effective.


xxxl83

----------


## Little Girl

I found a very good skate board shoe that might do the job. It is very flat, there is no arch and the heel is solid. There is no support for the anckle though... I'll give it a try!

LG

----------


## Diesel

I use Otimix LG.
No ankle support but they are flat.

D

----------


## Little Girl

I squated with those skateboard shoes and I loved it! I'M gonna buy an other pair just in case it will be hard to find some more when these one will be too old. I'm going to squat soo heavy with it!!!

LG

----------


## IrishPower

try airwalks... they are flat shoes like chucks but they have ankle support!


www.eastbay.com

i love em.

----------


## Little Girl

Do you think it is that important to have an anckle support? I never had problem with my anckles (weak) but I squated with a support for the last 2 years.(I thoought it was better) If I can't squat 350 with my ''no support shoes'' I will go back to a shoe with support.

LG

----------


## musclehed275

I learned my lesson from squatting with a shoe with a heal on it! I used to use those old Nike levers they sold in powerlifting USA. I would squat with a narrow stance, and these shoes allowed me to be able to get my depth. I started this in 84, continued to squat this way, up until 2 years ago. I had the wrose patella tendonitis you could imagine. I would ICE it and baby it for a week, and it would be healed just enough to squat again. I achieved an 800+ squat this way, i was a quad squatter. Well, two years ago, i tore my patella tendon. I have known atleast two other lifters, from then, that had the same injury. One guys name was Jeff boblooch. He hit around 900(875 I think) in 87, this was with those old marathon suits, and double gold line wraps. Joe ladneir was the second one! Not to mention numerous torn quads by other lifters, I tore a quad once too. I learned my lesson, I like the otomix shoes now, I have never used the chuck taylors, but hear a lot of good things about them. And i didnt like ankle support, it pulled my heels off the floor. The otomix are high tops, as well as the chucks, but they dont pull your heels up for some reason,. Im sure the skateboard shoe are fine!

----------


## Little Girl

You are right musclehed275! The skateboard shoes are fine! I did 350 for 2 last night!!!

LG

----------


## mike35

I have the same shoes. They're Olympic lifting shoes made by Power Firm. I love them for squats, they're very stable.

----------


## Cubanito17

I havn't tried CHUCKS I heard they're great. I Just use WALMART wrestling shoes. They're flat and they work for me. I tried squatting heavy about 4 months ago and I had my Kswiss on I did 350 for 4 and they hurt. I knew I coulda gone up so I tested out the wrestling shoes and got 365 for 5 shortly after that. SO THE SHOES with flat soles DO make a diff. UNLESS it was all in my head.

----------

